# Felices pascuas



## osloborger

Hola gente!

Hoy, en clase de español, uno de mis alumnos me preguntó cómo se decía "god påske" en español. Yo respondí naturalmente que la expresión que se utiliza en español es "felices pascuas". Inmediatamente después me volvieron a preguntar a qué se debía el uso del plural en "Pascuas" (dado que se dice feliz navidad y feliz año nuevo, por qué feliCES pascuaS...) La conclusión a la que llego el grupo fue que debido a que la festividad ocupa varios días, se refiere a ella mediante un sustantivo en plural...

Pero me pregunto:
Alguien utiliza la forma en singular? (*Feliz pascua)
Alguien tiene alguna repuesta al uso del plural en "Pascuas" que sea un poco más plausible?

Desde ya se agradece.

Saludos

Ob.-


----------



## Jellby

Realmente "felices Pascuas" se usa para la época navideña y no para la Semana Santa. Yo no recuerdo haber oído ninguna fórmula especial para la Pascua de Semana Santa, como mucho un "que tengas una buena Semana Santa". En cuanto a por qué se usa en plural, ni idea.


----------



## diegodbs

De acuerdo con Jellby, no usamos "felices pascuas" para referirnos a la Semana Santa, sólo para Navidad.
Seguramente decimos "felices fiestas" o "felices pascuas" porque son varios días de fiesta (Navidad, Año Nuevo, Reyes)


----------



## elmoch

Disiento parcialmente de Jellby y diegodbs. Aunque hoy día lo habitual es usar la expresión sólo para la Navidad, antiguamente se usaba también, quizás más, para la Pascua cristiana, heredera de la Pascua judía.
En el ámbito religioso cristiano (católico al menos) y por parte de algunas personas mayores se sigue aplicando a la época de Semana Santa, aunque poca gente entiende ya ¡Felices Pascuas! como equivalente del Happy Easter! del inglés, así que suele decirse *Felices Pascuas de Resurrección* o *Feliz Pascua de Resurrección*.
Sobre el tema del plural, no sabría decirte por qué, pero pienso que es un hecho de lengua, igual que se habla de _pasar las Navidades en casa_, por ejemplo.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## osloborger

Sí, yo siempre utilicé el termino "semana santa" para referirme a la fecha. Pero también se utiliza en Argentina el término "pascuas" para referirse a lo mismo, en determinados contextos (sobre todo en el lenguaje publicitario o de mercadotecnia). Pensé que ambos términos se alternaban en el uso común y que lo carácterístico del español rioplatense que yo hablo sería tender a elegir "semana santa" por sobre pascuas. Naturalmente, la distribución en el uso sería distinta en otras regiones hispano parlantes...  al menos eso era lo que pensaba.
Ahora, lo que nunca había escuchado (o leído) es que se utilice el término "pascuas" para la época navideña...

que curioso!

Ob.-


----------



## diegodbs

osloborger said:
			
		

> Sí, yo siempre utilicé el termino "semana santa" para referirme a la fecha. Pero también se utiliza en Argentina el término "pascuas" para referirse a lo mismo, en determinados contextos (sobre todo en el lenguaje publicitario o de mercadotecnia). Pensé que ambos términos se alternaban en el uso común y que lo carácterístico del español rioplatense que yo hablo sería tender a elegir "semana santa" por sobre pascuas. Naturalmente, la distribución en el uso sería distinta en otras regiones hispano parlantes... al menos eso era lo que pensaba.
> Ahora, lo que nunca había escuchado (o leído) es que se utilice el término "pascuas" para la época navideña...
> 
> que curioso!
> 
> Ob.-


 
Así es, pero lo que no sé es por qué nos referimos a la Navidad con la palabra Pascuas. 
Tiene razón lo que comentaba Elmoch, pero si esos alumnos vienen a España durante la Semana Santa y dicen "felices Pascuas", la gente pensará aquí que se han equivocado de época del año, o algo así.


----------



## Sofia29

Yo sí uso la expresión "felices Pascuas" en Semana Santa. Para la época de Navidad, decimos "feliz Navidad" o "felices fiestas". 

Ni idea por qué eso del plural, la verdad...


----------



## osloborger

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Así es, pero lo que no sé es por qué nos referimos a la Navidad con la palabra Pascuas.
> Tiene razón lo que comentaba Elmoch, pero si esos alumnos vienen a España durante la Semana Santa y dicen "felices Pascuas", la gente pensará aquí que se han equivocado de época del año, o algo así.



jaja

Les di las dos versiones a mis alumnos: "pascua" y "semana santa", y dije que en mi _dialecto*_ tendía a utilizar la última. La próxima les aclaro que para España vale lo mismo!

*Utilizo el término dialecto para referirme a una variante de uso de una lengua, que sigue estando contenida en la normativa que unifica a esa variante con las restantes. No intento provocar a nadie ni empezar ninguna discusión interminable acerca de los límites entre dialecto/lengua ni el contenido ideológico de estos conceptos 

GRacias por las buenas contribuciones!!
OBorg.-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes

No soy para nada una entendida en religión pero me parece que cuando Pascua se emplea en singular siempre va seguida de"judía". Sobre todo en boca de periodistas. (Quizá sea sólo una impresión)
En la calle "Semana Santa"

En cuanto a "Felices Pascuas" lo oigo sobre todo de personas mayores para referirse a la Navidad

Lo del plural podría venir del hecho que antiguamente se dintinguía la Pascua de Resurrección y la Pascua de Cincuesma (Pentecostés). 
Y acabo de leer en Wikipedia (búsqueda de "Pâques", en francés, en el Wikipedia español no dicen nada de eso) que la forma singular se reserva a la iglesia ortordoxa.

Saludos

Edit. También creo recordar un proverbio que habla de entrar de una pascua a otra, pero no lo he encontrado. ¿Lo conoce alguién?


----------



## Kong Ze

No sé si te referirás a esto, pero por comentarlo: 

"De Pascuas a Ramos": se dice cuando algo ocurre con poca frecuencia. Se refiere al periodo de tiempo que va desde la Pascua de Resurrección hasta el Domingo de Ramos (¡casi un año!). Ej.:"No sé nada de fulanita, como nos vemos de Pascuas a Ramos..."


----------



## Fernando

Del Diccionario de la RAE. Se distinguen las formas en singular y en plural.

pascua. 
 (Del lat. vulg. pascŭa, este del lat. pascha, este del gr. πάσχα, y este del hebr. pesaḥ, infl. por el lat. pascuum, lugar de pastos, por alus. a la terminación del ayuno). 
 1. f. Fiesta la más solemne de los hebreos, que celebraban a la mitad de la luna de marzo, en memoria de la libertad del cautiverio de Egipto. 
 2. f. En la Iglesia católica, fiesta solemne de la Resurrección del Señor, que se celebra el domingo siguiente al plenilunio posterior al 20 de marzo. Oscila entre el 22 de marzo y el 25 de abril. 
 3. f. Cada una de las solemnidades del nacimiento de Cristo, del reconocimiento y adoración de los Reyes Magos y de la venida del Espíritu Santo sobre el Colegio Apostólico. 
 4. f. pl. Tiempo desde la Natividad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo hasta el día de Reyes inclusive. 
 ¶ 
 ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial. 
Pascua de Flores, o Pascua Florida. 
 1. f. La de Resurrección. 
Pascua del Espíritu Santo. 
 1. f. Pentecostés (ǁ festividad que celebra la Iglesia). 
dar las Pascuas. 
 1. fr. Felicitar a alguien en ellas. 
de Pascuas a Ramos. 
 1. loc. adv. coloq. de tarde en tarde. 
estar alguien como una ~, o como unas ~s. 
 1. frs. coloqs. Estar alegre y regocijado. 
hacer la ~ a alguien. 
 1. fr. coloq. Fastidiarlo, molestarlo, perjudicarlo. 
hacer ~. 
 1. fr. Empezar a comer carne en la Cuaresma. 
santas ~s. 
 1. expr. coloq. U. para dar a entender que es forzoso conformarse con lo que sucede, se hace o se dice. 
□ V.  
 cara de pascua 
 huevo de Pascua 
 mona de Pascua


----------



## Kong Ze

Fernando said:
			
		

> 3. f. Cada una de las solemnidades del nacimiento de Cristo, del reconocimiento y adoración de los Reyes Magos y de la venida del Espíritu Santo sobre el Colegio Apostólico.


¡Esto es lo que iba a poner para explicar por qué se dice "Felices Pascuas" en Navidad y en plural!

Edito: Cierto, Fernando (las prisas... ¡y el 2x1!).


----------



## Fernando

Fernando said:
			
		

> 4. f. pl. Tiempo desde la Natividad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo hasta el día de Reyes inclusive.
> ¶



De acuerdo, pero por esto.


----------



## elmoch

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas tardes
> 
> No soy para nada una entendida en religión pero me parece que cuando Pascua se emplea en singular siempre va seguida de"judía". Sobre todo en boca de periodistas. (Quizá sea sólo una impresión)
> En la calle "Semana Santa"
> 
> En cuanto a "Felices Pascuas" lo oigo sobre todo de personas mayores para referirse a la Navidad
> 
> Lo del plural podría venir del hecho que antiguamente se dintinguía la Pascua de Resurrección y la Pascua de Cincuesma (Pentecostés).
> Y acabo de leer en Wikipedia (búsqueda de "Pâques", en francés, en el Wikipedia español no dicen nada de eso) que la forma singular se reserva a la iglesia otordoxa.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Edit. También creo recordar un proverbio que habla de entrar de una pascua a otra, pero no lo he encontrado. ¿Lo conoce alguién?


 
Hoa, Cintia&Martine:
Pascua es un tiempo litúrgico que los cristianos tomaron del judaísmo y la llamaron Pascua a secas o Pascua de Resurrección.

http://www.churchforum.org/info/Cuaresma/pascua.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascua
http://www.archimadrid.es/princi/menu/boldi/1999/mayo/01.htm
http://www.lasalle.es/astorga/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=169
No sólo los mayores felicitan las Pascuas en Navidad. En muchos sitios lo hacemos todos, aunque es una tradición bastante antigua  :

http://www.hoycinema.com/Felices-Pascuas-1954.htm
http://www.teacuerdas.com/nostalgia-cartel20.htm


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches



> Pascua es un tiempo litúrgico que los cristianos tomaron del judaísmo y la llamaron Pascua a secas o Pascua de Resurrección.


Gracias Elmoch por todo lo que has buscado pero hasta aquí llegaba.  
Que no sea una entendida no quiere decir que sea una ignorante total.

Solamente apuntaba que no sé por qué razón unos periodistas hacen la distinción entre Pascuas (cristiana) y Pascua (judía y ortodoxa). Una moda, quizá

Saludos


----------



## elmoch

No importa, me gusta buscar.  
Sobre los periodistas... no haré comentarios. 

Saludos.


----------



## osloborger

Muchas gracias gente del mundo por brindarme tan buena información y aclarar mis dudas.

Les deseo a todos una *MUY BUENA SEMANA SANTA*!!

Saludos

Oborg.-


----------



## Inés06

Pero no es lo mismo la Semana Santa que la Semana de Pascua, ¿no?.
Yo creo que la Semana Santa es la semana anterior al domingo de Pascua o de Resurreción, y la Semana de Pascua (o de Gloria) es la semana posterior a ese domingo...


----------



## Spanishinterpreter

Recibí "pascua" como "la palabra del día" en mi email hoy y como resultado de la pregunta que me hice de que por qué en el castellano se usa tanto para "Easter" como para "Christmas", dí con este foro. Sé que en el Judaísmo el "pesah" celebra la salida de los Israelitas de Egipto y específicamente como agradecimiento y una manera de recordar que el ángel de la muerte pasó de largo a cada puerta en la que habían puesto sangre de cordero. El ángel de la muerte mató al hijo primogénito en cada casa que no llevaba esa marca en la puerta, incluso mató al hijo primogénito del Faraón. Por lo tanto tuvieron que partir de prisa y no tuvieron tiempo de esperar a que funcionara la levadura, y por lo mismo lo celebran comiendo pan "matza" que parece galleta salada. Creo que también comen cordero o algo así despues de pasar un día en ayunas. De acuerdo a los evangelios de la biblia, se estaba celebrando la "pesah" "pascua" o "passover" cuando Jesús fue cruxificado. Fue por esto que perdonaron a un asesino que se llamaba Bernabé o algo así en vez de a Jesús por algunos que andaban corriendo la voz en la multitud que a Jesús no. En fin, los cristianos empezaron a recordar la crucifixión mientras los judios celebraban el "pesah". Por lo tanto, originalmente la palabra se usaba para este tiempo del año exclusivamente, y poco a poco se empezó a usar en el castellano para Navidad también. Que en sí viene de "natividad" o sea el nacimiento. (Ni crean que soy religioso porque no lo soy... trato de ser espiritual pero no siempre... mis padres fueron misioneros y tengo buena memoria.)

Según elcastellano.org, el castellano es el único idioma proveniente del Latín en el que se usa la palabra "pascua" para ambas fiestas, con la excepción del italiano "pascua minore" que se refiere a la navidad.


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Yo he oido decir Felices Pascuas Floridas refiriendose a la celebracion de una semana

Y Feliz Pascua Florida refiriendose al Easter Sunday


----------



## Tomby

Nuestro compañero Fernando ha citado el Diccionario de la R.A.E. y gracias a él podemos saber el motivo del uso en plural de “pascua”.
Con vuestro permiso quería hacer unas puntualizaciones. En algunos países cristianos (del norte y este de Europa), uniatas (ortodoxos bajo la tutela del Papa de Roma) y en todos los países de religión Ortodoxa (cristianos) la Pascua de Resurrección es la mayor fiesta de todas las religiosas. En cambio, para los cristianos occidentales y católicos en general es la Navidad o Natividad de Jesús.
De hecho yo recibo algunas felicitaciones de la Pascua de Resurrección de Rusia. Todo son costumbres. También yo felicito a mis amistades rusas diciendo “Feliz año Nuevo y Navidad” y no a revés como debería ser, pero claro, ellos celebran el día 1 de enero el Año Nuevo (calendario gregoriano) y el 7 de enero la Navidad, que es el 25 de diciembre en el calendario juliano, vigente en las Iglesias Ortodoxas.
La Pascua creo que es la fiesta mas antigua del judaísmo y coincidió con el éxodo o la liberación del pueblo israelita después de estar sometido mas de cuatro siglos al faraón de Egipto.
Dicha fiesta coincide siempre el mismo día del mes y de la semana: el 16 del mes de nisán. Los judíos celebran la pascua comiendo cordero asado con hiervas amargas (para recordar el cautiverio egipcio) y pan ácimo, entre otras cosas.
¿Porqué el Cristianismo celebra la Pascua? Para conmemorar que Jesucristo fue crucificado tal día como hoy (Viernes Santo) y resucitó al tercer día, concretamente el día de la Pascua.
¿Cuándo es Pascua (de Resurrección)?
Vamos a ver si me puedo explicar. *Es el domingo siguiente al primer plenilunio del equinocio de primavera*. Es decir que si el primer plenilunio de primavera se produce, v.g., el martes día 23 de marzo, el domingo siguiente día 28 de marzo es Pascua o Domingo de Resurrección.
Puede darse el caso que el plenilunio se produzca, por ejemplo el día 20 de marzo, el equinoccio el 21 de dicho mes a las 03:46 horas UTC y *el primer plenilunio se produzca el domingo, día 16 de abril*. Pues no es Pascua porque ha de ser el “domingo posterior”, es decir, *el 23 de abril*, domingo. De ahí la oscilación entre el 22 de marzo y el 25 de abril.
Todo esto es debido a los calendarios. Los musulmanes usan un calendario lunar, los romanos usaban un calendario solar llamado juliano (vigente aún por los ortodoxos y uniatas) y cuya reforma dio lugar al actual calendario gregoriano y *los judíos usan un calendario lunar y solar a la vez*. De ahí que hay años, creo que con 13 meses, y el hecho de que la Pascua no tenga una fecha fija en nuestro calendario. Sólo se sabe que siempre es domingo.
No se quien ha comentado que durante las fiestas de la Pascua judía indultaban a un malhechor. Este personaje fue Barrabás y no Bernabé como erróneamente ha dicho sin darse cuenta.
Para terminar sólo quiero añadir que en España se conoce a la Pascua de Resurrección como *Pascua Florida* y a la Pascua de Pentecostés como la *Pascua Granada*, que este año cae el domingo día 4 de junio.
Por favor, si he cometido algún error (no soy religioso, ni judío) pido disculpas y que alguien me corrija, así como si alguien puede ampliar este tema, por favor que lo haga.
¡Gracias!

P.D.- Este año el primer plenilunio de primavera se produjo ayer, día 13 de abril, por tanto el domingo siguiente a dicho día, se celebrará la Pascua, o sea, pasado mañana, día 16 de abril.


----------



## elmoch

Creo que el tema está ya explicado por extenso y más allá de la consulta original del hilo, que era eminentemente lingüística. 
Existen otros foros en este mismo sitio específicos para conversaciones/discusiones culturales, seguramente más adecuados para profundizar en la historia de las fiestas.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

osloborger said:


> Hola gente!
> 
> Hoy, en clase de español, uno de mis alumnos me preguntó cómo se decía "god påske" en español. Yo respondí naturalmente que la expresión que se utiliza en español es "felices pascuas". Inmediatamente después me volvieron a preguntar a qué se debía el uso del plural en "Pascuas" (dado que se dice feliz navidad y feliz año nuevo, por qué feliCES pascuaS...) La conclusión a la que llego el grupo fue que debido a que la festividad ocupa varios días, se refiere a ella mediante un sustantivo en plural...
> 
> Pero me pregunto:
> Alguien utiliza la forma en singular? (*Feliz pascua)
> Alguien tiene alguna repuesta al uso del plural en "Pascuas" que sea un poco más plausible?
> 
> Desde ya se agradece.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ob.-


 
Hola osloborger:

Creo que el contenido de este otro hilo podrá ser útil para responder tu pregunta inicial.

Hasta luego.


----------



## niscalo

Pues yo estoy bastante en desacuerdo con lo que leo. Por supuesto que se dice y puede decir un "¡Felices Pascuas!" para felicitar la Semana Santa en España. Otra cosa es que esta fórmula haya quedado progresivamente relegada a las Navidades en el uso más frecuente. Yo acabo de escribir eso mismo en un correo a varios españoles. Efectivamente es posible que alguno de los que lo reciban se sorprenda, pero hace unos años no habría causado la extrañeza de nadie.

Espero que ayude.

Un saludo


----------



## jamadeca

Felices pascuas significa celebracion por la vida de Jesus ( Navidad o resurreccion, ambos celebran vida!) .. por lo tanto se dice ¡Felices Pascuas de Resurreccion! cuando es domingo de semana santa y tambien se puede decir felices pascuas en navidades... cualquier momento que celebra la vida de JESUS


----------



## Peón

*¡Bienvenido al foro jamadeca!*

(Con tildes nuestro español/castellano suena mucho mejor. (Más, viniendo de un hispanohablante...)


----------



## Erreconerre

osloborger said:


> Hola gente!
> 
> Hoy, en clase de español, uno de mis alumnos me preguntó cómo se decía "god påske" en español. Yo respondí naturalmente que la expresión que se utiliza en español es "felices pascuas". Inmediatamente después me volvieron a preguntar a qué se debía el uso del plural en "Pascuas" (dado que se dice feliz navidad y feliz año nuevo, por qué feliCES pascuaS...) La conclusión a la que llego el grupo fue que debido a que la festividad ocupa varios días, se refiere a ella mediante un sustantivo en plural...
> 
> Pero me pregunto:
> Alguien utiliza la forma en singular? (*Feliz pascua)
> Alguien tiene alguna repuesta al uso del plural en "Pascuas" que sea un poco más plausible?
> 
> Desde ya se agradece.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ob.-


 
No creo que haya una razón específica. De la misma manera que no la hay en expresiones como _buenos días, buenas tardes, buenas noches;_ a diferencia de lo que ocurre en otros idiomas, donde se usa el número singular.


----------



## germanbz

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

Buenas noches. Bien, el asunto de este "saludo" aparentemente  fuera de temporada, es que hace unos días, saliendo de clase en la escuela oficial de idiomas de Castellón, alguien de quien me despedía hasta después de vacaciones, se despidió con este "deseo". Me chocó y me sonó rarísimo. Primero, porque jamás he escuchado ni usado un saludo determinado relativo a las vacaciones, fiestas o celebraciones de Semana Santa - Pascua, y por otro lado porque ese saludo lo relacionaba única y exclusivamente con la Navidad. Y aun así, incluso relacionándolo con la Navidad, al menos en mi entorno también sonaría extraño. De hecho es una forma de "felicitar" la Navidad que relaciono casi únicamente con doblajes setenteros u ochenteros de películas norteamericanas de ambientación navideña. Diría más, suena tan poco común, que al menos en mi casa, que únicamente lo usamos entre los hermanos cuando nos llamamos por teléfono en esa época, usándolo en un tono jocoso y burlón con ese acento de viejo doblaje de película melosa navideña.  Y por ahí va mi pregunta. ¿Cuándo y con qué frecuencia se usa en vuestras zonas este "felices pascuas"?


----------



## Pinairun

En Navidad y por Pascua Florida.


----------



## Ludaico

Pascua significa "paso". Nacimiento, y muerte y resurreción, son dos Pascuas; las de Navidad y Semana Santa, respectivamente. Es curioso que vivas donde dices y que te extrañe este término. Precisamente el Levante es donde aún perdura la costumbre de salir al campo a comerse la "mona de Pascua", el Domingo de Resurreción y los días inmediatos siguientes (lunes y martes de Pascua). El saludo de "felices pascuas" se suele usar seriamente. Yo nunca lo vi utilizar en plan jocoso. No conocía este uso.


----------



## Ushuaia

Por acá, exclusivamente para la Pascua Florida (expresión que acabo de aprender, ¡gracias, Pina!) y cada vez menos. Este año me lo dijeron solamente una vez; me quedé pensando en qué consistiría la felicidad pascual de una atea con diabetes –porque de chica estaba claro que "profusión de huevos de chocolate" y "felicidad" eran sinónimos absolutos; después uno crece y la cosa se complica–, pero opté por no preguntar.


----------



## jorgema

Felices Pascuas sólo para Navidad en mi país. Me resulta raro usado en Semana Santa, a pesar de que el Domingo de Pascua sí tiene mucho sentido para mí viniendo de una familia católica. Ahora que vivo en Estados Unidos me he tenido que acostumbrar a escucharlo y verlo, ya que de alguna manera se tiene que traducir el _Happy Easter_ de los gringos y que aparece en anuncios en las tiendas y se envía en tarjetas de felicitación (el mismo carácter de la fiesta me resulta extraño acá).


----------



## oa2169

Ludaico said:


> ...Precisamente el Levante es donde aún perdura la costumbre de salir al campo a comerse la "mona de Pascua", el Domingo de Resurreción y los días inmediatos siguientes (lunes y martes de Pascua)...



¿La "mona" es una especie de torta?


----------



## Ludaico

oa2169 said:


> ¿La "mona" es una especie de torta?



Sí, y con un huevo duro (cocido).


----------



## Lurrezko

En Cataluña, las monas de Pascua son tartas con un huevo o bien un gallo de chocolate encima. Pero algunas son verdaderas obras de arte repostero. Se comen el lunes de Pascua y es tradicional que los padrinos se las regalen a sus ahijados. Por lo demás, Felices Pascuas es inusual en mi entorno y, de usarse, se usa sólo para felicitar la Navidad.

Un saludo


----------



## lospazio

En la Argentina es bastante frecuente entre los católicos, que son mayoría. A mí no se me ocurriría decirlo nunca, pero me lo han dicho varias veces este año, y hasta mi empresa me envió un mail con el saludo. Me imagino que dependerá del ambiente en el que uno se mueve.


----------



## hual

Hola,
En Córdoba, Argentina, donde vivo, se desean "felices Pascuas" en Semana Santa, pero no en Navidad.


----------



## Ludaico

hual said:


> Hola,
> En Córdoba, Argentina, donde vivo, se desean "felices Pascuas" en Semana Santa, pero no en Navidad.


También para mí esto _era_ lo más corriente. Pero "era" significa hace muchos años.


----------



## Csalrais

En mi entorno el uso actual de esa expresión para cualquiera de los dos periodos es más que inusual, casi inexistente. Me arriesgaría a decir incluso que si pusiese la mano en el fuego afirmando que jamás lo he oído en vivo y en directo no me quemaría ni un pelo. En todo caso parece que sí era tradicional en Canarias (y a lo mejor para otros lo sigue siendo) al menos para hablar de la Navidad.

http://www.eldigitaldecanarias.net/articulo.php?ida=103


----------



## Lord Darktower

Qué curiosidad la diversidad: por estas tierras andaluzas donde la celebración de la Semana Santa está tan arraigada, nunca jamás y de nunca se han deseado las felices pascuas si no está asociado al frío, al polvorón y los villancicos.


----------



## Nipnip

En México, Pascua se asocia únicamente con la Semana Santa. _Felices Pascuas _es un deseo corriente en el mundo laboral con personas que se asume que son católicas y con las cuales se tiene una buena relación, pero sin llegar a ser informales. En la familia y los amigos o con completos desconocidos es inusitado.


----------



## Lexinauta

Como ya mis paisanos han hablado del uso que le damos a la expresión, sólo me resta comentarles que en esas celebraciones se acostumbra comer las tradicionales 'roscas de pascua'.


----------



## Elxenc

Creo yo que la desaparición de felicitar la Pascua (florida) en la España castellana será porque ella celebra únicamente la semana de pasión, muerte (y resurrección), pero no hablan ni de domingo de pascua ni por supuesto de 1º lunes de pascua. A los que nos llamamos valencianos (que no levantinos ) y catalanes llegamos a celebrar también el segundo lunes de Pascua, los valencianos por circunstancias históricas este segundo lunes lo adelantamos y celebramos, precisamente el lunes inmediato al primer lunes, ayer. En el resto de Europa también sucede algo similar con la Pacua y segundo lunes de Pascua que son fiesta laborable. En Italia es muy común en los días posteriores ala domingo de resurrección al despedirte de un comercio que te feliciten la Pasqua; lo llaman, al lunes, la Pasqueta. Los andaluces sin saberlo también celebran el segundo lunes de Pascua, aunque ellos lo llaman El Rocío.


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko said:


> […] Por lo demás, Felices Pascuas es  inusual en mi entorno y, de usarse, se usa sólo para felicitar la  Navidad. […]





hual said:


> […] En Córdoba, Argentina, donde vivo, se desean "felices Pascuas" en Semana Santa, pero no en Navidad.





Nipnip said:


> En México, Pascua se asocia únicamente con la Semana Santa. […]


En Chile, tanto para la fiesta de resurrección como la de natividad, es normal el término _pascua_. Respecto de esto último, es tal la relación que se hace entre pascua y Navidad, que lo normal es llamar al personaje que trae los regalos _viejo pascuero_ (o _viejito pascuero_, como prefieren los niños). Por lo menos no se usan aquí el anglicismo Santa Claus ni el francesismo Papá Noel.


----------



## Gabriel

En Argentina se usa "Pascua" para la "Semana Santa", y "Felices Pascuas" es (o era) tan común como "Felíz Año Nuevo" (ahora parece haber una tendencia a generalizar la cosa con un "Felices fiestas" o "Felicidades"). Nunca había escuchado la palabra "Pascua" asociada a la Navidad. Y no termino de entender dicha asociación.

Pascua, como dijo Ludaico, viene de "paso". Pero no por el nacimiento, muerte y resurrección de Jesús. La Pascua es anterior a Jesús.

En el judaísmo existe una festividad que en hebreo se llama "Pésaj", que conmemora la liberación de los judíos de su esclavitud en Egipto (la famosa historia de Moisés), y que no por casualidad cae en las mismas fechas que la Semana Santa (o Pascua) y se la conoce en español como las pascuas judías.

Resulta que en hebreo, "pesaj" quiere decir "pasar, pasarse, pasar por alto, saltearse". Interesantemente, en inglés se llama "Passower", derivado claro de "pass over", que quiere decir exactamente lo mismo.
¿Se acuerdan de las diez plagas que le caían a los egipcios cuando no querían liberar a los judíos?
La última plaga era "muerte de los primogénitos". Según la biblia (antiguo testamento, claro), Dios ordenó a los judíos que sacrificaran un cordero (el famoso cordero pascual, que no es lo mismo que el cordero Pascual) y marcaran con su sangre las puertas sus casas. De esa forma, cuando ejecutó su última plaga, Dios "pasó por alto" las casas cuyas puertas estaban marcadas con la sangre del cordero pascual, y de ahí el nombre del cordero y de la festividad judía.

Esta celebración, que se conmemora con una cena típica donde se recita la historia de esta liberación, es milenariamente anterior a Jesús quien, por otro lado, nunca se consideró a sí mismo cristiano. La religión cristiana es posterior a Jesús quien murió consiedarándose a sí mismo un líder judío, un sacerdote judío, quizá el mesías de los judíos (cosa que los judíos que quedaron judíos no aceptaron y los demás sí, formando las bases de las religiones cristianas).

Y es así como llegamos a la famosa última cena de Jesús, cena que, justamente, era la cena de conmemoración de la festividad de Pascua, de la Pascua judía, claro, ya que la Pascua cristiana aún no se había inventado porque todavía nadie había muerto y resucitado. Y es muy probable que los seguidores de Jesús, que en los primeros tiempos aún se consideraban judíos y consideraban las enseñanzas de Jesús como una extensión de esta religión, siguieran celebrando la Pascua judía y agregaran la celebración de la muerte y resurrección de Jesús en esta misma festividad, que desde hacía miles de años ya se llamaba, y se seguiría llamando, Pascua.


----------

